# Should I buy a Skyline



## Reaper (Apr 8, 2004)

I talked to my friend with a skyline that bought his from Moto-rex. Well, He had the car for two years before he got into a wreck with a Dodge Ram. The car was fuck up from the door's to the front end. The engine is completely dead but the frame and body panels can be fixed. Well he spent the money he had $100,000 saved up so he could move out of his brother's house but instead he bought the Skyline. The point is that he said he'll give me the skyline if I trade him my G35. I said hell no and offered him a 98' 240sx with 500Hp. He said hell no to my offer. Well we agreed to come to this forum and post this message. So do you think he should trade me or not. Keep in mine that the skyline has no performance parts on it so it is completely stock.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

Reaper said:


> I talked to my friend with a skyline that bought his from Moto-rex. Well, He had the car for two years before he got into a wreck with a Dodge Ram. The car was fuck up from the door's to the front end. The engine is completely dead but the frame and body panels can be fixed. Well he spent the money he had $100,000 saved up so he could move out of his brother's house but instead he bought the Skyline. The point is that he said he'll give me the skyline if I trade him my G35. I said hell no and offered him a 98' 240sx with 500Hp. He said hell no to my offer. Well we agreed to come to this forum and post this message. So do you think he should trade me or not. Keep in mine that the skyline has no performance parts on it so it is completely stock.


post pics of the skyline.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

What kind of skyline?

Personally I wouldn't trade the G35 for it. The fact that you'd still have to repair it would discourage me enough. Besides the G35 is one pimp car. Don't get me wrong though I wouldn't mind a skyline but to trade in one of my cars and still repair the skyline is just too much work for me. I'm a lazy person...


----------



## MobiusB14 (Nov 13, 2003)

Reaper said:


> I talked to my friend with a skyline that bought his from Moto-rex. Well, He had the car for two years before he got into a wreck with a Dodge Ram. The car was fuck up from the door's to the front end. The engine is completely dead but the frame and body panels can be fixed. Well he spent the money he had $100,000 saved up so he could move out of his brother's house but instead he bought the Skyline. The point is that he said he'll give me the skyline if I trade him my G35. I said hell no and offered him a 98' 240sx with 500Hp. He said hell no to my offer. Well we agreed to come to this forum and post this message. So do you think he should trade me or not. Keep in mine that the skyline has no performance parts on it so it is completely stock.


It depends if you want to spend the money to fix up the car cause remember you say the engine is dead and the frame and body can be fixed. You have to see how much the damage is. You also have to think about all the parts you have to buy and the labor charges. Not unless you are rich though. I wouldnt trade the G35 for it.


----------



## Reaper (Apr 8, 2004)

It's A GT-R V-Spec. The Engine alone cost 15,000 and the body work is a ? so I would probally spend about $20,000-40,000 Just getting all the Performance parts back and the repairs. No I'm not rich ether. My friend,s have more money than I do cause they have hi paying jobs. The G35 was a gift from my parents when I got out of techanal school and the 240sx was my sister hand I took that frome her when she got here 03 accord last Nov. The 240sx only has 10 G's in it so it's that fast but the G35 has over $80,000 put in to it thank's to my sponsers and raceing. The Skyline would probally take 2-3 years just to complete so I don't know. If U want to see the G come to HIN or Nopi Nationals and you'll see me. Just look for the Sky blue paint.


----------



## MobiusB14 (Nov 13, 2003)

Reaper said:


> It's A GT-R V-Spec. The Engine alone cost 15,000 and the body work is a ? so I would probally spend about $20,000-40,000 Just getting all the Performance parts back and the repairs. No I'm not rich ether. My friend,s have more money than I do cause they have hi paying jobs. The G35 was a gift from my parents when I got out of techanal school and the 240sx was my sister hand I took that frome her when she got here 03 accord last Nov. The 240sx only has 10 G's in it so it's that fast but the G35 has over $80,000 put in to it thank's to my sponsers and raceing. The Skyline would probally take 2-3 years just to complete so I don't know. If U want to see the G come to HIN or Nopi Nationals and you'll see me. Just look for the Sky blue paint.



Damn I wish my parents can give me a G35 for my graduation from technical school! My opinion is to keep the G and the 240 and save up for a Skyline. If you really think about it, spending all those money for repair is almost the same price of getting one. You have pics for your G or 240?? I live in Chicago. Unless you touring the HIN shows.


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

Personally, I don't know why the boy wouldn't trade you for the 240. I mean really, a busted up Skyline that could take anywhere from 20-40 G's to get back to V Spec condition, traded even for a 500hp S14...sounds like he's making out. I mean, yeah I'm sure he payed a damn high price for the Skyline, but it ain't worth much all busted up and nonrunning. Just my two cents.


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

And I think trading your $80,000+ G35 for the Skyline would be a terrible move on your part.


----------



## 350z_2004 (Apr 25, 2004)

no way man.. keep your G35. you can buy the skyline from out of the US cheaper. you can find the 2001 GTR 34 less than $25000 ....


----------



## 04Xterra (Apr 24, 2004)

The problem with bringing a GT-R to America is the simple fact that parts are going to be too expensive to get, and even find someone to install. Most American Nissan dealerships refuse to work on the GT-R, for the simple fact the car is so rare in America.


----------



## Reaper (Apr 8, 2004)

The Nissan dealer ship I went to is the same dealer that told me the price on the RB and is also the ones who said they could do the collision repair. I told my friend it's better to take the 240sx than to not have a car at all. The G35 will not be going on the HIN tour cause my boss won't give me that kind of break. The Skyline is worth the trade cause in 2-3 year's the 240 will be only worth 10-13 G's when the Skyline will be worth 3x that much. Yeah I would be paying allot of money but it's worth it to bringing back another fallen trop. Never leave a fallen trop behind including a Japanese legend.


----------



## mjcole12 (Apr 25, 2004)

i would get a skyline imported

the other week on ebay r34 bomex bodykit carbon bonnet and wing

engine tuned slightly £18,000

i think about $30,000 us


----------



## OVERDRIVE JAPAN (Mar 3, 2005)

*OVERDRIVE JAPAN Japanese used car exporter*



04Xterra said:


> The problem with bringing a GT-R to America is the simple fact that parts are going to be too expensive to get, and even find someone to install. Most American Nissan dealerships refuse to work on the GT-R, for the simple fact the car is so rare in America.


Dear Sir
A company called MOTOREX is located in California and it is specializing in GT-R.
We also sent in the 16 past USA and exported three sets to California.
We carry GT-R by 20F container.
A computer is removed and is exported by the vehicles for races.
However, the following inspection is required.
EPA : http://www.epa.gov/otaq/imports/quikover.htm
DOT : http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/
US customs : http://www.customs.ustreas.gov/xp/cgov/import/

Please look at our website.
Much stock of GT-R is stocked.
http://www.cineaction.co.jp/japanese_used_cars/stk/stk_list.cgi?mk=NISSAN

OVERDRIVE JAPAN
A Division of CINEACTION INCORPORATED
Kazuhiko Suga
E-mail : [email protected] 
1F KITAMI-BLDG,3-20-9 OHSAKI,SHINAGAWA-KU TOKYO 141-0034 JAPAN
TEL : +81(3)3495-1762 FAX : +81(3)3495-1765


----------



## yUkiO (Feb 20, 2005)

15 grand is a lot on an engine to be done to it, ill give it a benefit of the doubt. they are right about 80,000 plus G35 being too much. but as far as getting an r34 gt-r for less than 25,000 US in america is an urban legend. no such thing.

you will be hurting once u get a gt-r its not cheap, its no honda. for more questions ask me via pm or check out our website.


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

OVERDRIVE JAPAN said:


> Dear Sir
> A company called MOTOREX is located in California and it is specializing in GT-R.
> We also sent in the 16 past USA and exported three sets to California.
> We carry GT-R by 20F container.
> ...



Did the ones you imported (or exported in your case) to California become legalized? If so, by you..or the person? And how? I was under the impression only Motorex could legally import legal Skylines into California. Has that changed?


----------

